# AS Sports TT RS.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

AS sport Carbon V2 rear exhaust valence. 





































AS Sports front splitter/spoiler. 





































http://autostyle-usa.com/ass/


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

I like it! :thumbup: 

No way I'd be able to use anything like that though - far too low!


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

That looks amazing!


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

Hans you are very wicked man...I really '_liked_' my OEM look until you showed that rear and front...damn you, you have just opened the wallet up...damn Hans I will see if I can resist...

Though for now I will just copy the pix and check the AS site....AM ONLY LOOKING NOT BUYING...

Very nice and tastefully done IMO...though it would have to be the Alu pack colour so that the car still looks OEM.

Very nice indeed and just subtly accentuates the lines both ends very well.

Good find...:thumbup:


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

def look badass but i dont have a couple grand i can scrape on the ground every day!


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

looks awesome but shipping is brutal. 
at least with the jdm evo stuff there were enough cars to move containers of parts to keep costs down.


----------



## Cersey (Jan 1, 2013)

On my to have list after the APR Turbo kit that I am tired of waiting for...


----------



## Jonnymooshoo (Apr 16, 2011)

Bumping an old thread... does this company exist any more? Looking for a carbon splitter and valence as shown


----------



## commedeschatons (Jun 2, 2019)

Jonnymooshoo said:


> Bumping an old thread... does this company exist any more? Looking for a carbon splitter and valence as shown


https://www.osirusa.com/CTGY/TTM2RSEB.html


----------



## commedeschatons (Jun 2, 2019)

Look at the Full DTM carbon valence. i think thats what youre looking for


----------

